# Listening Habits: A Normal Day



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Hallo Everyone,

I am Zofia I am new here, I hope to know you better with a question. What is your normal day listening to music habbits? Where, when, what do you listen to and how much in an average day?

I used to listen a lot each day to the “Classical” but other music to Jazz and EDM all kinds. Lately I don’t listen so much as it is not “good” listening, maybe I don’t appreciate it as much yes? Mind on other things perhaps.

What about yourself?


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi Zofia! Welcome to this forum!

Lately I've been a little strict with myself about the music I have and never haven't heard, because I have lots and lots of it! My main tastes in classical music are focused on orchestral music, so I create playlists from the tracks I have on my PC, mostly in these musical forms: Symphonies I already have heard, New symphonies, Concertos I already have heard, New concertos, new orchestral music other than symphonies/concertos (symphonic poems, rhapsodies, variations, etc.) by different composers, known/new chamber music, and an opera per week. I do like solo piano music, but I don't listen to it frequently. I should rectify that soon, though!


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

MusicSybarite said:


> Hi Zofia! Welcome to this forum!
> 
> Lately I've been a little strict with myself about the music I have and never haven't heard, because I have lots and lots of it! My main tastes in classical music are focused on orchestral music, so I create playlists from the tracks I have on my PC, mostly in these musical forms: Symphonies I already have heard, New symphonies, Concertos I already have heard, New concertos, new orchestral music other than symphonies/concertos (symphonic poems, rhapsodies, variations, etc.) by different composers, known/new chamber music, and an opera per week. I do like solo piano music, but I don't listen to it frequently. I should rectify that soon, though!


Thank you! You have a good system planned out. I try currently to avoid listening on the computer or iphone I feel it is like junk food not good for you. I need a plan like yours perhaps... ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

On a normal day, I listen to Bach for couple of hours and then a few hours on other composers. Solo keyboard is my favorite genre followed by sacred choral/chamber/orchestral.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Welcome! :tiphat:

I have random listening habits, rarely anything planned In advance, so there’s usually a strong element of surprise that’s stimulating. I’m rarely at a loss to find something worth hearing. Sometimes I’m inspired by my favorite classical station KUSC in Los Angeles that I can listen to online and which has a wide variety of programming and no commercials. I frequently hear new works or fine performances. Today I heard by serendipity Haydn’s Symphony No. 91 by the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra and I was delighted by it... I’m often inspired by what people write on this forum and today I looked up the text to Pierrot Lunaire by Schoenberg to see its relationship with regard to the music of atonality that he wrote. It wasn’t what I expected. There’s something about the act of discovery that can be enjoyable and satisfying like stumbling onto a new world. Yesterday I noticed there’s a quote from Dvorak’s New World Symphony when I was listening to Gustav Mahler’s 10th Symphony. Imagine that. Let’s fly to Paris. Wishing you a pleasant stay on the forum. Best wishes. —Lark


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I listen to CD's as much as possible, basically in the hours my wife is doing other things. I can usually listen to about six CD's per day. This can be classical or pop/rock.

For classical, I've been embarking on a programme to re-play all my CD's and catalogue them at the same time, going alphabetically by composer. After three and a half years, I'm currently at L and M, so my CD choices are mainly from that set of composers. It was MacMillan this morning.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

I also have play lists on a PC which is connected to a good stereo system, The playlists are a wide variety from Baroque to jazz, hardly any post 1800 classical, a total of 45 playlists each of about 3 hours duration which play all day, so I get repeats about every 10 days or so; I periodically shuffle, add and delete tracks. It's all on an older PC which does nothing else but play music.

The playlists are generated by software called mixtape, I define the file folders to be searched and duration of a playlist and the resultant list will be picked randomly from those file locations, so a typical list could start with a Bach organ work followed by a Glen Miller track, then a modern jazz track, followed by a baroque sonata or concerto grosso, some 1930s blues etc; I also have a few playlists limited to a single genre, composer or artist.

A lot of the music I get from free or cheap downloads, and from my collection of vinyl, cassettes and CDs


----------



## jasper01 (Jan 19, 2019)

I subscribe to Spotify premium so listen to it through my tablet several hours a day. I have saved to playlists all the J S Bach Cantatas which I can play randomly, a saved list of other Bach and son's works, a general classical favourites, Stabat Maters by Pergolesi and Haydn, as well as hours of what I call Flamenco Mix which is generally my favourite works by flamenco/jazz/world guitar groups such as Ottmar Liebert, Govi, Jesse Cook and dozens more. Joining this forum I have also found many new pieces to add to my lists.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

For the past a few months, I`ve been mostly listening to the works take place in Bulldog`s and Art Rock`s games. More recently, I`ve started to focus on science`s "The Talk Classical community's favorite and most highly recommended works" project which is already a massive list of works and still expanding. I believe I listen 8-9 hours of classical music a day on an average, focusing on the aforesaid sources.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

This is very much like my taste although I love opera; One day I will be a opera singer like my Aunt I pray.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

A typical work day is the following:
A cd in the morning, usually Baroque. Since I don't have time to finish it because I have to rush out the door, I'll finish it the next day. In the afternoon after my students have left I'll listen to another cd while I plan or do some marking. In the evening at home after dinner I'll usually listen to another cd or two. Or practice my violin. I've been neglecting my practice in 2019. 

A typical weekend:
Several CDs while I read the news online, or read stuff here and other places on the internet, putter round my place doing chores, preparing lunch and dinner. 

I usually post five albums at a time on the current listening thread. I set aside five CDs in advance to listen to, all connected by a theme, usually from the same nation. And I usually listen to music chronologically. My music listening is somewhat methodical, it isn't random.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

senza sordino said:


> I usually post five albums at a time on the current listening thread. I set aside five CDs in advance to listen to, all connected by a theme, usually from the same nation. And I usually listen to music chronologically. My music listening is somewhat methodical, it isn't random.


Definitely. I usually have no idea what I'll be listening to next which is favorable since my collection is randomly situated. It's always a surprise, and I like it that way. The only negative comes when a guest asks me to play a particular work or recording; I have to tell him/her that it could take me a week to find it. That's when I go to NML or Youtube and pull a rabbit out of the hat.


----------



## RockyIII (Jan 21, 2019)

I listen to music for several hours each day, both at home and in the car, depending on my schedule. My stereo system is in my study, although I can hear it throughout the house if turned up a bit. My taste in music has changed a few times over the years, ranging between classical, jazz, and rock. I'm not sure why, but for some time now I have tended to listen mostly to chamber, orchestral, and choral works in the morning and afternoon and opera and ballet at night.

Unlike many members here who apparently have thousands of CDs, I only have about 600 classical CDs. They are organized by composer and then composition type, so I can find what I'm looking for easily. Sometimes I plan ahead, but I usually make a spontaneous choice depending on my mood. I keep telling myself that I'm going to listen to my entire collection in order, but so far I haven't done that.

Rocky


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Zofia said:


> Hallo Everyone,
> What is your normal day listening to music habbits? Where, when, what do you listen to and how much in an average day?


During the week, I usually listen to podcasts in the morning and classical CDs on the way home. When I'm working at home, I listen anytime I'm in my office, usually two to three hours at a time.

Sometimes on my way home, if the day has been brutal and I don't want to think, I listen to jazz or pop/rock that I've collected on a memory stick and plug into my car stereo.

I've noticed that after 5, I don't listen to much in the way of music. It's as if my brain is saying, "You've been running full tilt since 6:00, and I've had enough."


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

RockyIII said:


> Unlike many members here who apparently have thousands of CDs, I only have about 600 classical CDs. They are organized by composer and then composition type, so I can find what I'm looking for easily.


I'm reminded of an old quote by Tom Hanks. "I may not be skilled at too many things, but I sure can organize my CD collection." After hearing that, I felt validated.

Half of my collection is well organized, but I ran out of shelf space, so the rest is stacked in random places. But somehow I know where everything is.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Things change over time. about 8 years ago I listened to nothing but Johnny Winter (some early JW) for two years straight (I have all his albums), then went back to classical, choral, then opera. For several years it is about 95% opera. Recently I got on a rock kick with the band Stryper (check them out here) and absolutely love their music so have been doing maybe 50/50 opera and Stryper in the past several weeks. Most of the time it is a mono earbud (combines the channels), and some time on the car stereo.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Things change over time. about 8 years ago I listened to nothing but Johnny Winter (some early JW) for two years straight (I have all his albums), then went back to classical, choral, then opera. For several years it is about 95% opera. Recently I got on a rock kick with the band Stryper (check them out here) and absolutely love their music so have been doing maybe 50/50 opera and Stryper in the past several weeks. Most of the time it is a mono earbud (combines the channels), and some time on the car stereo.


Nice! Strange how quick your mood and taste can change. I went through a year of only Bach.


----------

